# First Bear Hunt Tips



## Rustyaxecamp

As I put in another post, I am going on my first bear hunt this Sept in Maine. I have helped many friends scout, bait, set up stands, and retreive bears, just never hunted them myself. I am not a newbie to hunting by a long shot, just bear hunting.

I have some questions on pretty simple things:

What is the best way to tell if a bear is decent size? (I am not looking for a 500# monster, I just don't want to shoot the first 125# bear I see)

I have heard you want to shoot a bear through the front shoulder not behind it like a deer, is this true?

We will be using treestands/rifles, how concerned should we be about scent/camo/etc?


Thanks in Advance,


----------



## fishotter

you are correct about where to shoot them. never shoot behind the shoulder.there vitals are behind the shoulder.As far as how to size them up thats a hard one.The one thing i can tell you is that if the bears ears look big its most likely a small bear.A bear will grow into his ears.So if you see one and it looks like 2 sattelite dishes on his head let him go.I dont no much about the size of bear in maine but last year when i was in the U.P i was talking to the DNR and he said the average size bear in the baraga unit was around 160 lbs and i think that was hanging weight so if you see one around 200 that would be a good size on in the U.P and probally in maine also.Good luck on your hunt.I will be going to the U.P for the 2 hunt in baraga


----------



## yooperkenny

The points made about head/ear size seem familiar - the DNRs pamphlet on Bear Hunting might include these if I'm remembering correctly.

Here's a great resource for shot placement:

www.nbef.org/pdfs/bearshotplacement.pdf

Scent is of the utmost importance when hunting bears, even with firearms. Scent free shampoo/soap/deodorant along with scentlok clothing and Always playing the wind are recommended.

Good Luck!


----------



## hank713

First good luck on your hunt,I hope you get a good one!I take people hunting here in the U.P. and I tell the hunter's,that a decent boar will have a somewhat triangle shaped head and the ears will appear small and round,another way is how they come in,a young bearwill act similar to a child they will have alot of energy and bounce around,where as a bigger bear doesnt like to waste as much and will lumber in slowly.You can also look for a sagging belly and what look like stubby legs. Again good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## vandermi

hank713 said:


> First good luck on your hunt,I hope you get a good one!I take people hunting here in the U.P. and I tell the hunter's,that a decent boar will have a somewhat triangle shaped head and the ears will appear small and round,another way is how they come in,a young bearwill act similar to a child they will have alot of energy and bounce around,where as a bigger bear doesnt like to waste as much and will lumber in slowly.You can also look for a sagging belly and what look like stubby legs. Again good luck and let us know how you do.


True.... Small ears= big bear, sgging belly= big bear. What I did as I was new to bear hunting myself was marked saplings around the area 3 foot from the ground. A good size bear is 3 foot on all fours or taller. I was able to gauge the bear I shot when he passed some of my markers.

Sent control is very important. I had a daily routine of sent elimination. I even carried my hunting clothing in a sent free bag out to my blind then wiped down with sent free wipes before dressing. If it is warm when you are hunting which it was when I went after my bear, just walking out to your spot will drench you with sweat. I walked out in jeans and a t- shirt, changed at my spot wiped down, changed clothes and placed my sweaty garments in a seperate bag while out in the woods.

My bear was 15' from me when I shot him from a ground blind and he had no clue I was even around. Get a rubbermaid container and desent yuor clothing before you go. Keep them in the container when not in use. I even have some carbon I keep in the bottom of the container.


----------



## hunting man

This being your first time hunting bear, I will tell you. 

Make sure you can out run your hunting partner. You dont have to out run the bear. Just your hunting partner that way. Good Luck:yikes:


----------



## Spardon

Like Rustyaxecamp a year ago I will be going on my first bear hunt this fall (2nd period Newberry) I'm wondering if anyone has any good links or pictures showing the vitals etc. of a bear. The pdf. listed previously doesn't want to open for me. Also any other advice that you veterans might have is appreciated. Thanks in Advance

Spardon

edit: the link is now working, but any advice for us new guys is still appreciated. tips/tricks? Also is a 30.06 with 180 gr. bullets sufficient?


----------



## yooperkenny

From NAHC

1. Ears. Big bears appear to have small ears, because their heads are so large. A small bear will have ears that appear to be relatively large, sitting more on the very top of the head. The larger the bear, the more the ears appear to be on the side of the head. Also, a record-book class bear will have ears that are probably at least 8 inches apart between the inside tips.
2. Front Feet. Measure the track of a front pad, add one, change inches to feet, and you have the approximate size the bear's hide will square. Thus, a 5½-inch foot pad will carry a 6½-foot boar. Females rarely have front feet that exceed 4½ inches in length. It must be stressed that this is just a rule of thumb, and there are exceptions to every rule. With bears, though, these exceptions are few and far between.
3. Body Length. A female rarely exceeds 5½ feet in length. Mature males are longer than that, with many trophy-class bears often measuring more than 6 feet from nose to tail.
4. Snout. Big bears have what appears to be a short, squarish snout. We often refer to these snouts as a "stovepipe nose" set on a squarish head. Younger bears and females have what appears to be a longish, pointed snout set on a more sloping head.
5. Beer Belly. A big male will have a large belly, even in spring, that will appear to almost brush the ground when he walks. This belly is much more defined in fall than in spring, when bears have yet to put on their winter weight. Younger bears have smaller, flatter bellies.
6. Height. A larger-than-average bear, when standing on all fours, will have a backline that reaches to, or above, the waist of an average-size man. If there is an upright 55-gallon drum at a bait site, it will have a pair of rings around it. If the bear's backline reaches above the second ring, it's a good bear.
7. Cubs. Big boars are loners, except during the rut, which occurs in late spring and early summer. Boars hate cubs. If there are cubs with a larger bear, it's a female. If the cubs scamper up a tree and the female begins to act nervous, get ready--a boar has possibly moved in.

Link to the complete document:

http://www.huntingclub.com/document.asp?dID=8046

Anyone think this might make a good sticky?


----------



## NEMichsportsman

yooperkenny said:


> Anyone think this might make a good sticky?


Yep I do!!!

Keep the tips coming.


----------



## buddha

just joined michigan sportsman and am reading this forum about bears in the u.p. i'm certainly not new to hunting, but this is my first bear permit. wondering if i can get some direction to a local sportsman willing to provide bait and stand in newberry 3rd period?


----------



## Blueracer

vandermi, any pictures available of yours? have to track any?


----------



## vandermi

Blueracer said:


> vandermi, any pictures available of yours? have to track any?


I have some pictures of my bear in my gallery. Did not have to track him at all, he was standing on his hind legs reaching over his head for a branch with his chest fully exposed. 300gr hornady controlled expansion from my .454 casull flipped him right over on his back.

Of course he flipped right back up but only went about fifteen feet or so and pilled up.


----------



## Spardon

Ok, I didn't really get one yet 

If I am lucky enough to get one I want to know what to do with it as far as cooling the meat down to prevent spoilage and keeping the hide in good shape so I can get it tanned and made into a rug/wall hanging. 

Is field dressing, opening the chest and hanging enough to cool it down or am I going to have to pack it full of ice?

As far as the pelt goes can I slice it from vent to neck without ending up with a funny looking rug? What about attaching the tag to the jaw should I do it far back to help hide the opening? 

Any help is appreciated thanks again for everyone helping out the newbies.


----------



## yooperkenny

Personally, I field dress the bear as soon as possible but do not cut above the sternum. I pack his chest full of ice and get him to the taxidermist first thing the next morning and let the pros deal with skinning him out. They keep the hide and I take the bear home, hang him from the rafters in my garage and work on cutting him up and getting the quarters into coolers ASAP.

Lots of competent taxidermists here in the UP, including the good folks at Outdoor Ventures in Skandia (south of Marquette).


----------



## huntmdown

Rustyaxecamp,
A good scent regimen is important ad playing the wind is key. Click on my profile and checkout the scent regiman products on my website. Good Luck!


----------



## huntmdown

NEMichsportsman said:


> Yep I do!!! Keep the tips coming.


 Yooper,
I agree keep I'm totally new to bear hunting and find your tips invaluable. I'm sending a PM.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Bump for the good info for all the guys who got their tag


----------



## yooperkenny

..... it's that time of year - Good Luck to all who drew tags 


Edit - Try this shot placement link if you have trouble with the one posted:

www.dundeesportsmansclub.com/dundee pic/bearshotplacement.pdf


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Bumpity bump for the first timers.


----------



## brohnson

Thanks, a lot that's what I was after


----------



## yooperkenny

Well Guys: The bears are in the bait, my rifle is sighted in, this weekend I wash my hunting clothes in scent free detergent and begin pulling all my gear together for the trek to the cabin....feeling like a kid waiting for Santa...a big black furry Santa that I'm leaving donuts out for instead of cookies

So I was reviewing some of these tips on shot placement and judging bear size and thought some of you all might appreciate seeing it again

Good Luck Everybody in Da Big Bruin Woods!


----------



## Mickey Finn

yooperkenny said:


> Well Guys: The bears are in the bait, my rifle is sighted in, this weekend I wash my hunting clothes in scent free detergent and begin pulling all my gear together for the trek to the cabin....feeling like a kid waiting for Santa...a big black furry Santa that I'm leaving donuts out for instead of cookies
> 
> So I was reviewing some of these tips on shot placement and judging bear size and thought some of you all might appreciate seeing it again
> 
> Good Luck Everybody in Da Big Bruin Woods!


Good luck to you sir!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Good Luck Kenny !!

I'll listen for your shot, as I will be up on Friday/Saturday...


----------



## Spartan88

fishotter said:


> you are correct about where to shoot them. never shoot behind the shoulder.there vitals are behind the shoulder.


Are you saying to shoot the front shoulder? 

What about (on a broadside shot) take the mid point side to side and up and down?


----------



## yooperkenny

Spartan88 said:


> Are you saying to shoot the front shoulder?
> 
> What about (on a broadside shot) take the mid point side to side and up and down?


I think if you shoot mid point side to side, you'll be too far back behind the lungs and heart.

Study the diagrams in this document and you'll see what I mean:

http://www.dundeesportsmansclub.com/...tplacement.pdf


----------



## vandermi

Well we are packing the gear! The wife is a surgeon with the 20 gauge has he tag in her pocket and ready to go.

I wish everyone luck.


----------



## swampbuck

Heres some diagrams I use










This link also has some good diagrams
http://www.claveyriverguideservice.com/fun_facts.html


----------



## giver108

swampbuck said:


> Heres some diagrams I use
> 
> This link also has some good diagrams


This is the best diagram I've seen too and worth spending some time studying where the vitals are. 

I have to respectively disagree with the post above regarding taking a front shoulder shot. I've heard from every guide I've hunted with, whether it be Ontario, the UP, or Manitoba not to take that shot. Swampbuck's diagram does an excellent job of showing how much more stout a bear's shoulder/forearms are compared to a deer and note the placing of the heart/lungs. People take that shot with a rifle thinking it will "break them down" but oftentimes this shot breaks one shoulder, doesn't penetrate the vitals, and leads to a lost bear.


----------

